# Dash-cams in Germany



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Caught part of a TV program last night about dash-cams being "nicht zugelassen" not allowed in Germany.
Quite often there are stupid rules in this country.
We don´t have one, but I wonder what happens if you come over here and are caught with yours switched on.

As a layman explains it_ in English_


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Why ever not, it save lot of aggro when making a claim, to not have one by law encourages the crash for cash scrotes.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Crazy just crazy.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Human rights again!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We should get rid of them humans, life would be a lot less complicated then :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

They dont allow Google Streetview either. They are "Up to something!"


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

chasper said:


> Human rights again!


Only in Germany as far as I know.

Another stupid law, if an article goes wrong i.e. my Touchsmart HP desktop,
they have the right of 3 chances to correct the fault before you can demand a return & refund. 
Jan / Milly


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

It's their privacy laws - not sure what happens if you are a tourist taking snaps and accidentally (or not) get other people in the photo. Presumably technically illegal as well.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> They dont allow Google Streetview either. They are "Up to something!"


Are they building up arms and not wanting us to notice :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Google streets works fine for me

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...94ac4720!8m2!3d52.3758916!4d9.7320104!6m1!1e1

But only in the cities, very odd.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/google/comments/1fzygw


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

They don't need the arms, they have virtually taken over most of Europe already.:grin2:

cabby


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Watch this space*

Coz I´m gonna tell you a story later.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Rob Ryans Road show*

We were stuck in a traffic jam on the Berlin ring a few years back, first time we have taken the dogs for a walk on a motorway.
We could hear music and after a little stroll past cars saw 3 young men (I love young men) 2 playing guitars and one on double bass, tuning up to play, Hans said to them "are a road show" with that out came a case with CD´s in and printed on the case was `Rob Ryans Road show´ I video´d them performing one song. When we could see the traffic way ahead started moving the singer Rob Ryan, an American, asked "Anyone got a cold beer" "yes" says Jan, "I´ll get it for you, you´ll have to share it, I only have 1" and brought him one from the caravan fridge, It caused a laugh as you can imagine.
2 years ago I met an American group of youngsters in the supermarket, they were also musicians ???
played some weird kind of music and were going to Vietnam to perform, I asked if they happened to know Rob Ryan, "My brother used to play guitar for him" said one of the girls "we see him sometimes, I said " Next time you see him, tell him to bring my beer bottle back" (money back on bottles here) 
She had heard about the cold beer she said and she would tell him. 
I have just looked on the internet for something from Rob Ryan to show you who he is and look what I found, I had no idea someone else was videoing at the same time as me, see if you can spot me, Hans and our caravan.





Should we sue ? You can even hear Hans say "where are the dogs" "in the car" says I.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That must be you at 1:44


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Mmmmmmm0


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> That must be you at 1:44


Fits Jan's FC Avatar, but then some of us know...........:wink2:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

They have recently started to allow 'Street view' in some of the main cities!


----------

